# fake grass/ astroturf NEED HELP



## danielrorozco (Apr 26, 2009)

so i started building a hutch for my little bunny and i wanted to put fake grass/astrturf on the bottom level... do you think it would be a bad idea? could she choke on it or anything?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2009)

If she eats it, she could get an intestinal blockage. I use cut up cardboard boxes--they just need replacing periodically.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think it would be that good. Bunnies would love to dig on and eat it. It also might be prickly on her feet. I like to use linoleum (can buy large scraps at home depot for $20). Some others use coroplast, which is corrugated plastic that they make signs out of. You can buy it cheaply at a sign shop.


----------



## danielrorozco (Apr 27, 2009)

okay thanks a lot.. ill go check out home depot and possibly return the turf if i can't find another use for it


----------



## DazyDaizee (Apr 27, 2009)

We got a dog potty for our Patagonian Cavy, hoping he'd use it. It had a fake grass swatch to put on top. The animals all LOVED it... but shredded it. They did not ingest any of it, but completely destroyed it in less than a month.

I'd stick with something soft and washable like polar fleece or towels for the cage. To put over the bottom, of course. Coroplast and linolium, as mentioned, are great and safe surfaces to use. The blankets will be soft to lay on, easy to clean, and also many rabbits enjoy rearranging and digging in blankets.


----------



## danielrorozco (Apr 27, 2009)

so blankets and towels would be fine even if she were to chew and eat them?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 27, 2009)

It wouldn't be ok if they ate them. If they chewed and destroyed them, it wouldn't be as big a deal because they're easier to replace than astroturf. Some bunnies chew and eat towels, many just dig on them. I don't put anything on top of the lino in my cage because i know my guys would eat it.


----------



## DazyDaizee (Apr 27, 2009)

danielrorozco wrote:


> so blankets and towels would be fine even if she were to chew and eat them?



Not if she eats it, no. My bunnies just chew holes in some blankets, but they don't ingest it.


----------

